# I have a stupid question (re: infant erection)



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

If you've read any of my anti-circ posts or responses, you're aware that I circ'd my son and regret it. Part of the problem of coming from a family of routinely circ'd men is that you are seriously un-informed about how to deal with and care for an intact boy. But, I'm learning....and teaching.









In my 'travels' on the MDC, CAC forum, I've learned that you should never retract the foreskin and that your son will do that himself over time. But it got me thinking; and where better to ask my stupid question than here?

I know it's normal for a circ'd infant boy to get erections several times a day. Does this happen to intact infant boys too? If so, does the foreskin retract when this happens?

End stupid question.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Not stupid!









Yes, intact boys are the same- erections. The foreskin, in my experience, doesn't retract. It just "unwrinkles" down along the shaft to accomodate the larger penile size. The inner foreskin is still attached to the head of the penis. Even if it is NOT still attached, it does not always reveal the head- doesn't have to.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you for replying. I'm still







: over how much information is lacking about NORMAL body parts. I can't believe I have to learn this stuff...it should be a no-brainer!


----------



## catholic74 (May 21, 2007)

Don't feel bad, I was curious too.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Not stupid!









Yes, intact boys are the same- erections. The foreskin, in my experience, doesn't retract. It just "unwrinkles" down along the shaft to accomodate the larger penile size.

That's how it is w/ my 4 yr old too (I saw this just last night while he was in the bathtub).


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
Not stupid!









Yes, intact boys are the same- erections. The foreskin, in my experience, doesn't retract. It just "unwrinkles" down along the shaft to accomodate the larger penile size. The inner foreskin is still attached to the head of the penis. Even if it is NOT still attached, it does not always reveal the head- doesn't have to.

Same with my DS, the skin just unwrinkles, but isn't pulled tight or anything. His foreskin has not retracted at all, so the glans isn't visible at all.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

yep they get erections quite a lot







( i have 2 boys, 2 and 5 months, both intact!)

it does use up some of the slack in the skin but doesnt uncover the glans at all. my 2yo is partially retractable but it still doesnt uncover, the opening is right at the end now, though.

hth!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

This happens to my intact boys too. Its very normal and helps separate the foreskin from the glans. Re: Accommodating a larger penial size...

I have a theory: (this might be a bit far out there for some, but read me out) If you put a shark in a tank, that shark will only grow as big as the tank will let it. One is able to grow a small shark if the aquarium is small. Let that same shark loose into the ocean, the shark will grow to its potential size, huge! Remove the foreskin, the penis cannot grow to its potential size.

I wonder if this holds true for a guy restoring his foreskin, because I noticed a change in size of the erected penis in my dh,







.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Raelynn* 
Same with my DS, the skin just unwrinkles, but isn't pulled tight or anything. His foreskin has not retracted at all, so the glans isn't visible at all.

My DS has a fairly short foreskin so when he gets fully errect it is pretty tight looking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
This happens to my intact boys too. Its very normal and helps separate the foreskin from the glans. Re: Accommodating a larger penial size...

I have a theory: (this might be a bit far out there for some, but read me out) If you put a shark in a tank, that shark will only grow as big as the tank will let it. One is able to grow a small shark if the aquarium is small. Let that same shark loose into the ocean, the shark will grow to its potential size, huge! Remove the foreskin, the penis cannot grow to its potential size.

I wonder if this holds true for a guy restoring his foreskin, because I noticed a change in size of the erected penis in my dh,







.

An Austrailian condom company did a study on penis size and found that intact penises were about 3/8 of an inch longer IIRC.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
An Austrailian condom company did a study on penis size and found that intact penises were about 3/8 of an inch longer IIRC.

Thats very interesting. Do you happen to have a link to that study?


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Thats very interesting. Do you happen to have a link to that study?

Not handy I can look for it tonight.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Not handy I can look for it tonight.

Thanks!!! If you can't find it, its ok... I'm searching too.







Its gotta be out there somewhere.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
Thanks!!! If you can't find it, its ok... I'm searching too.







Its gotta be out there somewhere.

DS is asleep so I went looking and found it mentioned here

Quote:

Is an intact penis longer?
Yes. An Australian survey (3) found that circumcised men had shorter erect penises than intact men, and the difference was statistically significant. This makes good sense as many circumcisions in Australia are too severe, and a tight result can restrict growth of the penis during puberty.
and here

Quote:

According to Director of Four Seasons Condoms, Graham Porter, his company was the first to market them after their own, comparatively low-tech, investigation.

"We did a survey where we sent out little rulers and a survey in condom packets and asked men to measure the base, head and length of their penises," he said.
haven't found the actual study yet.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I found this

Quote:

*A recent article found that the mean penis erect length was 16cm, i.e., about 6 3/8 inches. It further found that the average erect penis length in circumcised men was 3/8" shorter than in normal men, viz:-* *Richters J, Gerofi J, Donovan B. "Are condoms the right size(s)? a method for self-measurement of the erect penis." Venereology 1995; 8(2):77-81.*
*Abstract:-* *"As part of a study investigating the adequacy of the Australian Standard for latex condoms, we arranged for self-measurement of the erect penis by a volunteer sample of 156 men, predominantly Caucasian. The kits contained illustrated instructions and paper tapes which the respondents mailed back to us marked with creases to indicate their dimensions. Mean penile length was 16.0 cm (95% confidence interval (CI) 12.2-19.8 cm) and circumferences were: base 13.5 cm (95%CI 0.7-16.2); shaft just below coronal ridge 12.4 cm (95%CI=10.0-14.8); glans 11.9 cm (95%CI 9.6-14.2). Repeat measurements of 15 men showed intraclass correlations (r) of 0.90 for length, 0.68 for base circumference, 0.87 behind ridge and 0.87 glans. Non-users of condoms were more likely to have narrower penises. In a subsample of 66 men who reported on perceived condom comfort, men with wider penises (base circumference) were more likely to find condoms too tight. Men with longer penises were more likely to complain that condoms were too short. Circumcised men had shorter erect penises than(p<0.05). The paper recommends that the measurement technique described in this study should be applied to other populations, and that condoms should be manufactured and marketed in a wider range of lengths and widths."*

here.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Ok, I found this

here.









_THANK YOU!!!!_


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I wanted to say that what everyone else has said is also true for my ds. He has a longer foreskin and when he is erect it dosnt expose the head. I have noticed as the years are going by that it comes closer each time so he is growing into his skin.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
...My DS has a fairly short foreskin so when he gets fully errect it is pretty tight looking...

Although it's good to know so I can pass it along to someone who's debating circumcising their infant, this is probably one of the most sad things for me to hear as a mom who circ'd. Here I was; un-informed and led to believe that I was doing good. If this baby has tight foreskin and he's intact; what would have happened if he'd been circ'd?? What's going to happen to my DS as he ages? Now that I know more/better; I wonder "what have I done??"







I wish someone had given me even a tiny question mark against it in my head.

I don't understand why someone would still do this (or debate doing this) to their child after reading even a small bit of anti-circ info! It blows my mind!

I spend alot of time telling people my story because I hope to spare as many babies as I can; but my actions now will never reverse the damage I did then. My son is forever scarred, and it's my fault for not taking the time to learn more; and I will never be able to move on from that fact. Please; please....do NOT circumcise your baby!


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I have never seen the "head" of DS's penis. He gets erections quite often, but it is still closed tight at the end. I think it would freak me out if it retracted enough for me to see it!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
I wanted to say that what everyone else has said is also true for my ds. He has a longer foreskin and when he is erect it dosnt expose the head. I have noticed as the years are going by that it comes closer each time so he is growing into his skin.

It surprised me when I first saw it because I was expecting a seam or something indicating where the inner penis was. I have heard so many stories about forcible retraction and I was wondering where the heck you would retract it at? It makes sense now that it would be noticeable as he gets older.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I have heard from several restored men that it is not uncommon to gain an inch of length and even some in girth after restoration.


----------



## 7kiddosmom (Feb 18, 2005)

I circed my first son, but my next two and any future sons will be left intact. I do notice that my first son had more erections as an infant than my 2 intact boys did/do. In fact I don't remember any with my 10 month old, not to say that it hasn't happend, I may have just missed it or not even noticed. But as others have posted my middle son just unwrinkles.


----------

